# Guess Enneatype of Person Above Based on Song(s) Posted



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, I shall start. Try not to post more than 3 songs.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

8w7 > 6w5 > 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Hella Rad Trash A+ username btw. And 9w1 > 2w3 > 6w7/7w6?


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

4w5 > 9w1 > 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

(tentatively)

7w8 > 4w3 > 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

5w4 9w1 2w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

9w1 2w3 6w7 so/sp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Tsubaki The lyrics of the first song and the video of the last song also have the sort of...viscerality if you will...that I associate with 8. All the songs, however, have a kind of scattered, upbeatness that I associate with 7.

I'm gonna say 7w8 > 3w2 > 8w7 sx/sp.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

@Ire "Mein Herz Brennt" reminds me of _Lilya 4-ever_, which used it quite effectively. Still kinda twists my gut.

7w8 > 8w9 > 3w4 sx/so


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Kind of hard to guess the first two, but that Moby one screams 5w4 to me for some reason.

Anyway, here're my 3.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

7w6 9w8 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Joy In The Dance said:


> 7w6 9w8 3w2 sp/sx


You got two of them right!

9w8>6w5>3w2 is my actual tri-type.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Saturnian Devil said:


> You got two of them right!
> 
> 9w8>6w5>3w2 is my actual tri-type.


Hey, that's pretty good considering the rather lyrical content I had to work with))


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

Joy In The Dance said:


> Hey, that's pretty good considering the rather lyrical content I had to work with))


I know. I'm pretty impressed haha


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@Ire

I was thinking 7w8... but then I saw your signature and that took all of the fun out of it. ^^


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Blue Soul major 4w5 vibes.... _HUGE_. Overall, 4w5 7w6 8w9? Maybe?


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll say 4w3 1w9 7w6 sx/sp.


I'm gonna mix it up by posting three songs that my friend responds to very strongly:

















Guess his type.
.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Exquisitor 5w4 > 4w3 > 1w9 sp/so


----------



## bob007 (Jan 2, 2016)

Eh base on song i would say there's a 7 and based on your signature 7w6 > 1w9 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

failed, my guess type did.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@flourine 7w6 > 3w2 > ? sx/so


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

* *


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^6w7>9w8>4w5 Sx/So

* *


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Swordsman of Mana 

8w7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Kitty23
2w3>7w6>9w8 Sp/Sx =)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=341370" target="_blank">Kitty23</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I agree with SoM

My songs: 
















(Go by the sound)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

3w2 7w8 8w9 sx/so


----------



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

6w7 1w2 6w5


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I like this thread. I've wanted one like this for awhile but was too shy to make it myself.

first song: 2ish maybe
second song: 6w7

6w7 2w? 9w? (maybe 2w3 9w1) so/sx?


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

sometimes said:


> I like this thread. I've wanted one like this for awhile but was too shy to make it myself.
> 
> first song: 2ish maybe
> second song: 6w7
> ...


I'm feeling some 9. Probably 9w1. Alternatively, I'd say 4w5 or 7w6.


----------



## Lotus8 (Feb 18, 2017)

@sometimes >4w5>7w6 ... @Mafioso 8w7, 1w9, 3w4


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

@Lotus8

4w3 7w6


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

@Monroe 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

8w9 5w6 4w3?


----------



## ravioliravioli (Apr 4, 2017)

9w1 4w5 6w5


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

9w1 7w8 2w1 sp/sx 
(based on the order of the songs, 9 for the first, second is type 7, last type 2)






lyrics:

* *




"Saint Peter, save me and send me down to hell
For I will find her there, where moonlight catches her scarlet hair
Where she sings, and black ravens circle above her in the burning air"

Silence your heart before it tears you apart
Keep your eyes on the distant thunder
Unfold your wings against the dark

"My heart thrown to the lions
My soul fed to the wolves
Arise, Arise, Arise!
Walk on your altar of sacrifice
And let the blood for her"

"My heart thrown to the lions
My soul fed to the wolves
My body left for the winter
My eyes for the night"

With you came the whole of world's tears
The space between the heartbeats
Is where I felt you
A small death each and every time

I stand straight at the form of my faith
To keep the last of my honour
But my legs won't carry me anymore
Paralysed before the eyes of a hunter
I open up my veins for the parasites to come

Silence your heart before it tears you apart
Keep your eyes on the distant thunder
Unfold your wings against the dark

"Saint Peter, save me and send me down to hell"


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8 sp/sx


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Made me think 6 and 3. Didn't look at your signature until after I listened. Have to say, that fits pretty well with the impressions I got just from the song.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Was thinking 9w? before I caught a glimpse of your listed type. Also, I like that song.














-------------
This one is one of my favorite songs, the lyrics...primarily from 3:08 on.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Man, the Soen song was really good, gonna have to check out more from this band soon. I'd say 6w5 4w5 9w1 sp/so for that.
"Salutations" also has a lot of 4w5 and 6w5. I think it's pretty 1 too, though.
649 for the last song.
Overall 649.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

3w4-8w9-5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

4w5 5w4 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright I'm too new to Enneagram for this, but I'll give it a shot...4, 6, 9? lol...


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

6w7 9w1 4w5 sp/so maybe? Quite a pleasant song nonetheless


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

6w5 sp/sx (9w8 4w5) 
getting withdrawn vibes hence the tri type










* *






translation

_Give up Give up
Can’t stop the power
Give up Give up
To Distortion!

It's so distorted, my body is screaming
A distorted pain slash through
this filthy world

If your distorted wing can still abel to fly
Don't fear of that distorted reign
"Kill" those hypocrites and abandon them

Can’t burn the power
Is this the Bad Dream?
Can’t break the power
Caught in the Bad Dream

It's so distorted, my body is screaming
A distorted light (of hope) was stolen from
this filthy world

If this distorted bonds come to an end
I won't forget this distorted oath
Even if this world ended_


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

5w4 6w5 8w1 sp/so


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

5w4 4w3 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

4w3 9w8 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## itsyaboiiii (Jan 9, 2019)

2w1? just a rough guess, I don't really know much about Enneagram stuff


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

7w6 sp/so or so?


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

3w2.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 4w3 9w8 so/sp


----------



## 0001 (Aug 11, 2019)

6w5-4w3-8w9 sx/sp

The music is aggressive, but also has this undercurrent of tenseness. I chose 4w3 mainly because of unsainted's emotional rawness and the video's gothic flair. I chose 8w9 mainly for the territorial attitude in 5 minutes alone. I'll add that both songs seem x48 sx because of the intensity of the personal lyrics and the sound, which makes them have a certain kind of visceral "punch"


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

4w5 so/sx


----------



## 0001 (Aug 11, 2019)

Aggressive head type. First thought was cp6w7 (6w5 is more gloomy and heavy in vibe to me). Then 7w8 because I noticed the lyrics express a coarse kind of humor, directness, and an egocentric attitude. I can see cp6s liking this music though because of being attracted to it's “power.” 
If I had to force a guess for the fixes I'd say 9w8 and 3w4. The aggressiveness is softened a bit by the 9 and overall there no hint of 4 flair or 2 warmth. Too egocentric for 3w2
Sp-last. Too energetic and one to one focused in a way that's not awkward to be sx last. The vibe isn’t insular enough for there to be any sp. So/sx. It didn’t really provoke me enough to be sx dominant is the best way I can put it. 7w8 or cp6w7 so/sx.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Your analyses are really nice and detailed so I'll try one for you.

First song: aggressive, straight to the point, unafraid. perhaps 8w7 + 3w4/4w3. When translating the lyrics I think it's a very clear sx-dom song, would say sx/sp.
Second song: NIN as a whole seems very 458 in some order to me. This song isn't really an exception although I would say that it is more 6w5 as a core, than 5. "Us vs. them" lyrics, also pretty sx/sp.
Third song: Well this is just an instrumental so I'll type by the vibe of the music. It's definitely not calm but less assertive than the other two songs, still with a lot of energy though. Pretty 5ish with an 8 fix probably.

So overall? Something like 8w7 5w6 4w3 sx/sp.


----------

